# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Nje dite do ikin

## sokolii

Me lot e dhembjes
si sot s'do jemi
kur ti kujtojme dikur
per ti prekur e perqafuar
ato te strukur posht nen gur
......
Sa fjale e dhembje kemi shkaktuar 
ato nga brenda vec fjale e gez
-im
zgjohem nga endra si pa kup
-tuar
prej brenges lot te shpirtit tim
......
dhe loti i zemres pike gjak pe
-ndimi
dhe valle mua mund te me nd
-ihmoje
mbi pllak mermer te vendos l
-ulet,
e me kujdes ti ledhatoj
.......
Lotet reke e di s'pranohen
ku te gjej tani ngushllim
Po ne bote ka dhe te tjere
qe ne lote kerkojne pendim
........
gjith kjo dhembje mbledh esh
-te brenda
jo i zoti ti beje balle
po nga poshte nje ze degjohet
biro,ta kam ba hallall
.......
Le ti duam respektojm
dhe kur t'shkojme mbi gure
te varrit,
pa pendim gezim te kujtojme
.........

----------

